# Satisfaction Guaranteed.



## MedicPrincess (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, so I am not sleeping much these days.  And I am up listening to the commercials as I play games.

Theres this commercial for Pre-Paid funeral expenses.  It goes on and on about how much funerals are and how you shouldn't leave your family in a bind.

The very last line of it is..

"Satisfaction Guaranteed, or you'll receive a full refund"  <_< <_< 

Anybody want to venture a guess as to how many dissatisfied customers they have?  I'm thinking they don't receive to many complaints.


----------



## Mark (Sep 15, 2006)

"Satisfaction Guaranteed, or you'll receive a full refund" as posted by EMT Princess

I've a feeling that their statement will haunt them 

Mark


----------

